# NYC EMS Providers



## ksquire222 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking to get a job shirt with custom embroidery. I'll go to any place within the city sans Staten Island. Went around Manhattan today and it was a bust. Any recommendations as far as Queens goes? I know the Jamaica Hospital guys have a local place.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 13, 2013)

I usually buy a plain 5.11 workshirt online and have it embroidered/patched put on locally. It is usually much cheaper than going through a uniform shop.


----------



## ksquire222 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's the route I'm going. Just purchased a plain one online.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 13, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> That's the route I'm going. Just purchased a plain one online.



ah k, I thought you were looking for a buy the shirt and have all the work done at 1 place...kind of deal


----------



## ksquire222 (Nov 13, 2013)

Initially I was, but in talking to a couple people from work, they were on the same level with you. So between originally posting this and your response, I already put the order in for a 5.11


----------

